# Module werden automatisch geladen

## RcRaCk2k

Hi Leute,

ich werde noch wahnsinnig! ... Mein Gentoo lädt seit der BaseLayout Version "Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9" die Module für meine Hardware vollkommen automatisch...

Ich denke es hängt mit der uDEV-Version 104 zusammen, die in der neuen Gentoo 2007.0 genutzt wird, denn sie generiert automatisch Einträge in den rules.d ... << Da muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen ...

Nunja auf jeden Fall habe ich eine W-Lan Karte, die ich im AP-Modus betreiben will (MadWifi.org), ich muss dazu das Module mit Parameter starten, damit es funktioniert.... Sobald der Kernel jedoch an das SYSINIT-Script übergibt, lädt irgendein Daemon die Treiber in den Speicher... Und das natürlich ohne Parameter.... Das war doch vorher in Gentoo 2006.x auch nicht so?!?

Meine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 Datei ist leer! Auch sonst starte ich nirgends modprobe oder sonstige Kommandos.

Wo kann ich abschalten, dass Gentoo / uDEV oder was auch immer meine Module für die W-LAN Karte automatisch lädt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

und liebe Grüße aus Freilassing.

Michael Rack

----------

## Necoro

Ja - udev lädt module für Hardware automatisch ...

für module wo du das nicht willst: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <-- dort hinzufügen  :Smile: 

/edit: Und es gibt bestimmt auch einen weg udev die parameter mitzuteilen ...

----------

## Finswimmer

/etc/modules.conf 

Da kannst du die Optionen dranhängen. Dann werden sie zumindest bei modprobe übernommen. Ich hoffe auch bei udev, das weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Tobi

----------

## RcRaCk2k

Scheint nicht zu funktionieren.... die Module werden nach einem Neustart wie vor geladen.

am-anger-2a.DE-83416-saaldorf-surheim ~ # cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

```
blacklist ath_pci

blacklist ath_hal

blacklist wlan
```

am-anger-2a.DE-83416-saaldorf-surheim ~ # lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 19092  0

hid                    26496  1 usbhid

ath_pci               100136  0

wlan                  178480  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               234720  1 ath_pci

uhci_hcd               22028  0

usbcore               101000  3 usbhid,uhci_hcd
```

Ist irgendwie ärgerlich.... habe ich was falsch gemacht?

Habe es mal mit "blacklist" vor dem Namen versucht sowie auch ohne.

Liebe Grüße,

Michael.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du nach dem Erstellen von /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ein "update-modules" laufen lassen. Ich hatte das nämlich auch, als ich das erste mal damit gearbeitet habe.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## RcRaCk2k

Ihr seid meine Helden  :Smile:  Ich wäre nach 8 mal rebooten fast verzweifelt ^^

am-anger-2a.DE-83416-saaldorf-surheim ~ # update-modules -v

```
 * Skipping /etc/modules.conf generation (file is newer than dependencies)

 * Skipping /etc/modprobe.conf generation (file is newer than dependencies)
```

Das war das Problem  :Wink:  Man sollte die /etc/modprobe.conf nicht manuell nach der Bearbeitung von /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist bearbeiten  :Wink: 

Danke für den Tipp von bbgermany, erst danach habe ich's mal mit VERBOSE versucht.

Für alle denen diese Information noch etwas bringen mag, ne kleine Zusammenfassung:

1. Ordner /etc/modprobe.d erstellen

2. Eine Datei Namens /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist mit dem Lieblings-Editor öffnen

3. pro Module das nicht geladen werden soll, eine Zeile einfügen die wie folgt aussieht:

blacklist [module_name]

4. update-modules -v

Anstatt von [module_name] muss natürlich der Modul-Name stehen.

Liebe Grüße aus Freilassing,

Michael Rack.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist mit meinem Tipp? Dass du beim automatischen Laden die richtigen Parameter mitladen lässt?

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

der Tipp ist schon OK, aber wenn du in der modprobe.conf irgendwas änderst, dann funktioniert das "update-modules" nicht mehr richtig. 

Besser wäre, die Optionen dann in /etc/modules.d/<modulname> einzutragen und dann mit dem o.g. Befehl die Datei "neu" zu erzeugen  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi Tobi,
> 
> der Tipp ist schon OK, aber wenn du in der modprobe.conf irgendwas änderst, dann funktioniert das "update-modules" nicht mehr richtig. 
> 
> Besser wäre, die Optionen dann in /etc/modules.d/<modulname> einzutragen und dann mit dem o.g. Befehl die Datei "neu" zu erzeugen 
> ...

 

Das ist gut zu wissen, da ich damit schon öfter Probleme hatte...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Genone

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Hi Tobi,
> 
> der Tipp ist schon OK, aber wenn du in der modprobe.conf irgendwas änderst, dann funktioniert das "update-modules" nicht mehr richtig. 
> 
> Besser wäre, die Optionen dann in /etc/modules.d/<modulname> einzutragen und dann mit dem o.g. Befehl die Datei "neu" zu erzeugen :)
> ...

 

 */etc/modules.conf wrote:*   

> ### This file is automatically generated by update-modules
> 
> #
> 
> # Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add
> ...

 

analog für modprobe.confLast edited by Genone on Fri Sep 07, 2007 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Im Zweifelsfall rufe ich immer

```
update-modules force
```

auf - dann habe ich diese Probleme nicht. Was aus den Antworten aber noch nicht klar wurde:

Kannst Du Dir nicht das ganze Blacklisting sparen, indem Du einfach Deine Parameter in /etc/modules.d angibst, wie es sich gehört, und danach update-modules force aufrufst?

----------

## RcRaCk2k

Hi Tobi, ja und auch dich 'n großes Dankeschön, dein Tipp hatte natürlich auch funktioniert.

Super Sache  :Smile: 

udev verwendet den Befehl modprobe bzw. insmod aus seiner modprobe.sh Datei.

Es scheint so als wie wäre dort ein größeres Framework beim neuen udev vorhanden.

Habe gelesen, dass udev nun coldplug ersetzt und daher die Modules versucht zu laden.

Eigentlich ne super Sache, nur in einigen Fällen ist das einfach nicht wünschenswert  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligten.

Liebe Grüße,

Michael.

----------

## RcRaCk2k

@mv: Nein, ich kann mir das Blacklisting nicht sparen, da ich MadWifi verwende und über ein selbst geschriebenes INIT-Script meine Interfaces hochfahre und alle meine W-LAN Karten im AP-Modus starte und hinterher in einem Bridged-Device zusammenfasse.

Liebe Grüße

Michi.

----------

